# How would you "Trick Out" an Inshore Flats Boat?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I am picking one up this weekend. It's a Hewes Redfisher 18. I have had a couple of them in the past and loved them much. I am very excited, and can't wait to get it home and on the water. I typically don't put alot of electronics on one, but do like some other things such as a bow platform w/trolling motor extention handle. I am considering a removable platform that would be just forward of the console and about 6-7ft off the cockpit. 

What kind of stuff would you make a point of having on an inshore skiff or flats boat?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Throw some D's on that B****..Just bought flats boat..


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *djmorrison (3/5/2009)*24" Spinners


*Too rich for my checkbook.......Would be aweful nice though....*


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Has it got a jack plate ?

They sure save impellers.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Patman (3/5/2009)*Has it got a jack plate ?
> They sure save impellers.


*It don't yet. I have had one that did and one that didn't, I liked the jackplate for several reasons, and will more than likely add one. *

*Good Call. *


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

If it was me, I'd take it to Edgewater marine and let those guys work their magic!! Power Poles,custom platforms, electronics, and overall boat pimps!!

No really, better get in line for the upcoming tourney season, I'm putting in a Power Pole order tomorrow, and have my welder on standby for custom platforms, let me know if I can help!!


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/5/2009)*If it was me, I'd take it to Edgewater marine and let those guys work their magic!! Power Poles,custom platforms, electronics, and overall boat pimps!!
> 
> No really, better get in line for the upcoming tourney season, I'm putting in a Power Pole order tomorrow, and have my welder on standby for custom platforms, let me know if I can help!!


Have to agree!!!! Power Pole, stereo system, casting platform, poling platform, onboard battery charger, trim tabs, jack plate.....just a few things that come to mind. All of which Blanton and his crew can handle!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

It has some of that stuff. 

Console mounted GPS Map/Sounder

Poling Platform

Stereo/CD w/IPod Cradle ------ For my Wife.

Trim Tabs - Bennet

Push Pole w/holder on Platform

Rocket launcher rod holders 2 on Poling Platform

On board Battery Charger

24vt Great White Trolling Motor

Bow Pedistal Seat Mount

-----------------------------------------------------

*Doesn't Currently have.*

*Power Pole*

*Jack Plate or Low Water Pickup (Bob's Machine Shop)*

*Bow Casting Platform*


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

post pics when you get it home!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ditchdoctor81 (3/5/2009)*post pics when you get it home!


*You may see it live. I have been boatless since last fall and may just keep it hooked to the truck and take it everywhere. I can't wait. I will post a picture though, thanks for understanding my excitment. *

*Seafoam Green Hull. *


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

> *Dylan (3/5/2009)*Throw some D's on that B****..Just bought flats boat..




Gar-bo sellin crack!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

everyone i have talked to about a power pole says it's the best thing since sliced bread! they say once you have one you can't live without it. get with Tony and let him put one on for you. i was over at his place this past week and looked at one he installed. very nice work. neat looking system.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Trolling motor......because poling sucks.

Powerpole...........because anchoring is a pain.

Congrats on the new ride Curtis.:toast


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

curtis, i had one of those and i wish to hell i hadn't sold it. what kind of power does it have?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I think a powerpole is most important. You can get by without a casting platform, extention handle ect... But try flats fishing on a windy day without a powerpole. It's not very fun!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jist got home. The boat is Perfect. I ran it this afternoon from Boggy Point to the Bridge at Perdido. (Mike wasn't Outside). I am thrilled.

The boat is Seafoam Green and is named *Sar Castic*, in Red. See it say "Hey". 

I love it.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That is awesome! Congrats on your new flats machine! And yes, post some pics!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats curtis!!! if you ever need somebody to push pole you around let me know ill be happy to help!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (3/8/2009)*congrats curtis!!! if you ever need somebody to push pole you around let me know ill be happy to help!!




*OutCast Slam Team.......I would consider it an honor for you tofish with me, or me with you, but you will find it hard to Push me around all day, I like it up there......... *


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

underwater lights...they attract A LOT of baitfish to the boat at night, especially on the edge of a grass-flat.

I'm forced to use a submersible drop-down light, but my next boat will have the lights mounted on the transom.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Make sure your poling platform has a step to help you climbing up. A line tamer is a nice feature if you fly fish. Fold down push pole holders and a pop up bow cleat are good also. Anything that can catch a fly line is the :shedevil


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jack Hexter (3/8/2009)*Make sure your poling platform has a step to help you climbing up. A line tamer is a nice feature if you fly fish. Fold down push pole holders and a pop up bow cleat are good also. Anything that can catch a fly line is the :shedevil


*All that is handled. I like a small laundry basket, as well as a the "Line Tamer", but I do have one. If you are in the market for one I would more than likely be able to make you a pretty good deal on one. *

*All inAll,very good advise, thanks. *


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you got a sweet ride there Curtis I would agree a Power Pole would be a great asset to have on that boat and I can guarantee Tony and his crew do some of the best work around. Congrats on the new ride. :letsdrink


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

A cage on top of the polling platform that you can get inside for stability and a sissy bar on the front casting platform will save your back on long days. Also, put down some of that rubber adhesive stuff that is sticky on one side and no slip on the other under your cooler to keep it from sliding around.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

a carbon casting platform from Joe at http://www.carbonmarine.com/


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *rcmay (3/8/2009)*a carbon casting platform from Joe at http://www.carbonmarine.com/


*Didn't see any pics on the website, but that is pretty interesting. Do they have standard platforms or do they custom everything? *


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sharp looking boat, bet it rides as smooth as it looks.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks nice!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a fine vessel Curtis!, congratulations!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

:letsdrinkvery nice. Love the Hewes.:letsdrink


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

MAin that thang is purrty. Ya did good.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Great lookin machine! Enjoy


----------

